# Quiet air compressor ?



## cuslog (Jun 16, 2021)

Or contradiction in terms ?
I've got an old Craftsman horizontal that has served me well but it seems to be getting louder. 
Starting to think about a new one, youtube shows some quieter ones.
Any one got a horizontal one they like ? Don't need a big one, don't have space for a big one.
TIA


----------



## architect (Jun 16, 2021)

I looked into this for awhile and found MAXIMUM Quiet compressor line to be good value, really quiet for the 40% off sale price, which happens multiple times a year. I have the 4 gallon.

https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/maximum-4-gallon-quiet-air-compressor-0581292p.html 60db
https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/maximum-15-gallon-quiet-compressor-0589858p.html 70db


----------



## kevin.decelles (Jun 16, 2021)

I use the makita MAC5200 horizontal as my 'portal' compressor.  I really like the compressor (fit/finish/function) and after googling it comes in at 90 decibels.  Not sure if this is loud/quiet by your standards, but it is definitely quieter than any 'oil-less' variation I've owned before.


----------



## Huizer (Jun 16, 2021)

Not sure about commercial options, but the quietest air compressor I have owned was a DIY unit that used the compressor from a fridge/freezer mounted to an air brake tank from a truck. It had all the usual safeties: pressure reg, pressure relief, unloader switch. 
it was as quiet as the fridge in your house. Not a lot of volume but perfect for cleaning parts etc.


----------



## Dabbler (Jun 16, 2021)

Quite a lot can be done to modify the sound of any compressor to make the noise less irritating.  A muffler on the intake give surprisingly satisfying results.  Of course a sound enclosure can do a lot as well.


----------



## cuslog (Jun 16, 2021)

Dabbler said:


> Quite a lot can be done to modify the sound of any compressor to make the noise less irritating.  A muffler on the intake give surprisingly satisfying results.  Of course a sound enclosure can do a lot as well.


Yes, just watched a couple videos re: mufflers for air compressors - I might just try that, probably cheaper than a new one !


----------



## Tom Kitta (Jun 16, 2021)

I would suggest princess auto over Canadian tire - lifetime warranty that they do respect.


----------



## PeterT (Jun 16, 2021)

KMS sells similar portable California Air just to expand your evaluation list (and other brands). I have a 60dB unit & its perfect for my needs, but I don't run CFM air gobbler tools. I loved the tank & form factor of my 6HP Sears *Dewalt) but it was insanely loud. I think its the flapper mechanism in that size. May as well go right up to a piston cylinder unit if you need that volume, they are much quieter. Most all require 220v in that HP class.


----------



## DPittman (Jun 16, 2021)

Huizer said:


> Not sure about commercial options, but the quietest air compressor I have owned was a DIY unit that used the compressor from a fridge/freezer mounted to an air brake tank from a truck. It had all the usual safeties: pressure reg, pressure relief, unloader switch.
> it was as quiet as the fridge in your house. Not a lot of volume but perfect for cleaning parts etc.


Yes I had an air compressor made out of an ac compressor from an old farm tractor and it was as quite as any regular air compressor I've seen.  However that finally gave up the ghost and I bought a compact  "Motomaster" unit to replace it and it is loud as hell! The "Maximum " units mentioned above are obviously different from my "Motomaster" series.


----------



## cuslog (Jun 16, 2021)

PeterT said:


> KMS sells similar portable California Air just to expand your evaluation list (and other brands). I have a 60dB unit & its perfect for my needs, but I don't run CFM air gobbler tools. I loved the tank & form factor of my 6HP Sears *Dewalt) but it was insanely loud. I think its the flapper mechanism in that size. May as well go right up to a piston cylinder unit if you need that volume, they are much quieter. Most all require 220v in that HP class.



220V is no problem, may actually be preferred as the existing one is wired 220V @20 amp circuit right beside the unit. Kind of needs to be a "smallish" horizontal as the current one is "stashed" under one end of my work bench. I don't use a lot of air although it has gone up lately as I've been using an air mister on my mill as well as a (air) power drawbar.


----------



## GummyMonster (Jul 23, 2021)

Try googling- diy build a soundproof air compressor box

There's a huge amount of different designs to choose from, and most are fairly inexpensive. If you spend more, you can make it virtually silent. And still spend way less than a new air compressor .
Lots of people even mount the box and compressor outside their garage.
Hope this helps,
Ken


----------



## Crankit (Jul 23, 2021)

I have a California Air and I'm more than happy with the noise level.


----------



## Janger (Jul 23, 2021)

Crankit said:


> I have a California Air and I'm more than happy with the noise level.



Me too. Only does 4cfm @90 psi. Ok for many things but won’t run serious air tools. Painting is ok. Wouldn’t keep up running say a die grinder or cut off wheel. For that I have a 220v 5hp. Pretty loud but not as loud as the no oil cheapies.


----------

